# Tire chain help.



## Strange-Mainer (Nov 16, 2013)

Hello everyone.

I have 26x12x12 GBC Grim reaper tires. I purchases tire chains from quad boss. The first set was to big (big wheel kit) the second set that was the next size down was to small. Grrrrrr. Anyone have suggestions/recommendations?
Do I even need chains with these tire? Anyone plow with them?

Thanks for helping this newbie out.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

you need to get the correct size chains for your tires.

http://www.tirechain.com/atv26X12x12.htm

also I would go with the 2 link spacing either Medium or Heavy duty.

the 4link is going to let the cross chains fall down in-between your lugs on them big tires.

My personal set up is run Chains on my Stock Tires/rims and change over from winter to summer tire/rim combo's. Summer combo is Mudzilla tires and with big lugs the chains get lost down in the lugs.

Id rather change tires/rims then have to put chains on/off each year.

also what are you plowing on?

Cement, Blacktop, gravel, dirt, that also makes a difference.

what type of Quad and Blade also?

good luck

sublime out


----------



## Strange-Mainer (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for the reply sublime,

I'm plowing mostly on blacktop. Some dirt.

My machine is a 2011 suzuki king quad 750. The plow is a 60" warn provantage tapered plow.

This is my first winter plowing with it. I just figured it would make sense to plow with it than to let it sit in the shed all winter. And more fun than snowblowing!

I hear what your saying now about the lugs, now I'm regretting selling the stock tires....


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

you have plenty of machine and for this year I'd just plow on the tires you have.

if you due a lot of spinning or don't have the traction that you think you should have. you can then get chains to put on your tires. or add some weight to your quad will also help out.

back in 2007 we had a huge storm come through and I had been plowing for 2 years on my 589's and doing a lot of spinning on payment on them and I though I don't want to burn off all my rubber plowing snow when I need that to get through the spring Mud puddles : ) so I still had the stock tires and rims just sitting in the corner and had some misc tire chains also on hand so spent a night putting chains on tires and then put them on the atv and was shocked how much more snow I could push. so I have done the swap of tires almost each winter since think maybe 2 winters I have just plowed on the mud tires they where both mild winter season's

I have a 2002 Honda 450 Foreman and a 60" Moose plow I have plowed with 26" Maxxium Mudzilla tires 26" ITP 589 tires and the Stock tires with 4 link Tire Chains.

the stock tires with Chains will push about 15% more snow then the 589's and 30% more than the Mudzilla's.

I start out the year on my summer tires for the first few snow falls but if we get a huge storm I'll change over to the stock tires with chains and run on them the rest of the year.

are you just plowing your drive? 

also with chains if you keep spinning them you'll leave marks on blacktop.

if you still think you want to go the tire chain route maybe make it through this year and keep watch on CL for a set of stock rims tires for your quad?

my backup plow quad is a Honda Rancher that I has over size mud tires on and for $215 I have stock set of tires at %20 tread with 2link chains on the rears "$15 at a garage sale" and 4link on the fronts "got free from a friend who they didn't fit his tires" tires were $100 I think and the Rims where also $100
took me a 8 months to get the set put together.
but I didn't want to spend a lot on it.

sorry for the long post but I hope this helps you out some

sublime out.


----------



## Strange-Mainer (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for the help sublime.

I have a buddy at work who has 4 brand new still in the box steel rims. He wants $100 for them. I'm thinking on buying them, and looking for a set of used stock tires, put the chains on them, and do what you do. Have a winter and summer set.
The steel rims should ad some needed weight. I'm soon installing a provantage power pivot, so that should help give some weight to the blade. Also I added two 60lbs. Bags of tube sand to the rear rack. Plus I go around 265 these days 

Thanks for all the help. I will post a pic of my setup soon.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

sounds good 
put your pic in the atv pics with plows thread

the power pivot in the past had problems with the locking keys falling out?

you'll have to due a search on it but I know there was a problem and then a work around found.

thinking ALCgreg or something like that has the power pivot and has had that problem
I know it was talked about and a solution reached 
you can due a search for warn power pivot in this forum and probably find the thread.

good luck sublime out.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

you can also use bunjee cords to take up a little slack. i use 3 or 4
per tire just for my own peace of mind.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I went through the same thing trying to find chains for my Can Am a few years back. I gave up and said to Hell with the chains, no problems here!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

we have freezing rain for the next 6 hours then over the next 2 day's between 5-10 of the white stuff. 

Looks like the old Stock tires and chains are gonna get a run again this year.

at least I can change them over in a nice warm and dry work shop tonight.


----------



## Akronic (Dec 21, 2013)

Here is a trick for atv chains. Pull the valve stem and deflate the tires completely, then as you're installing the chains the tires have some give to them. Allowing you to get the chains on the tightest link then when inflate the tires they snug right up! Don't forget to use zip ties for the extra links, don't want them slapping around down there


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Akronic;1692443 said:


> Here is a trick for atv chains. Pull the valve stem and deflate the tires completely, then as you're installing the chains the tires have some give to them. Allowing you to get the chains on the tightest link then when inflate the tires they snug right up! Don't forget to use zip ties for the extra links, don't want them slapping around down there


exactly what I have done.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey guys...

I found a company that will come out to your sites and install tire chains on your rigs for a small fee. Here's a link to see just how they go about it.






I'm going to give them a call and see if they also offer a blowing service as well....

What's ya think ? Worth giving them a call ?


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1723249 said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> I found a company that will come out to your sites and install tire chains on your rigs for a small fee. Here's a link to see just how they go about it.
> 
> ...


Sign me up! She can put my chains on anytime!


----------

